
RMS on GitHub (2015) - zitterbewegung
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/discuss-gnustep/2015-12/msg00188.html
======
onyva
GNU ethical repository criteria [https://www.gnu.org/software/repo-
criteria.html](https://www.gnu.org/software/repo-criteria.html)

------
Iv
Am I wrong in the assumption that all the javascript non-free programs that
RMS describes is a mere convenience on top of a public REST API?

~~~
reificator
But is that API free? Is the database that it connects to free? etc...

~~~
Iv
His point is that github forces you to execute non-free software on your
machine. I just don't think that's really true.

~~~
dagenix
I don't know how you can argue that isn't true - loading up Github runs all
sorts of javascript you can't reasonably inspect or control. Whether or not
that is a bad thing, or, how bad it is, is certainly a reasonable thing to
discuss, though.

~~~
seanhunter
They have rest and graphQL interfaces for all the functionality that isn't
plain git. You don't need to use the github website.

I use the graphql api to build a set of shellscripts to do all my pull request
reviews on my terminal using vimdiff for example. I can then approve or reject
things just using shell and not touching the web frontend at all.

------
dcwca
The dude is consistent

~~~
DSingularity
Not just that. The issues he’s fighting for are important. Possibly the most
important albeit rarely discussed issue in our world of software and tech. Do
users really own tech which they cannot inspect?

------
dagenix
Requisite reading:
[https://groups.google.com/a/mysociety.org/forum/#!msg/mysoci...](https://groups.google.com/a/mysociety.org/forum/#!msg/mysociety-
community/zkyZpOXjgoQ/_8xyXSxv9zYJ)

